

To take an invention to market, MIT grad students push their academic work aside - ilamont
http://chronicle.com/article/Start-Up-Slow-Down/148923/?cid=wc&utm_source=wc&utm_medium=en

======
eli_gottlieb
Those work habits sound obscene.

